# O & W Tonneau



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Has anyone got one of these?










I'm thinking of buying but would like to get comments and, if possible, a view on the wrist.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

...the Zeno version on another well-known UK site looks identical and has the same movement but is another Â£80.....

So are O & W just much better value or is Zeno worth the extra money??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know any other well-known UK sites














, but from what I have seen there is no difference in the two manufacturers versions.


----------

